# Trita e ritrita, per rinfrescarci le idee.



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

Prendo spunto da alcuni passaggi di un'altra discussione. Alcuni tradimenti, da parte degli uomini, stando appunto alla lettura, avvengono perchè le proprie donne non sono più sexy ed interessanti agli occhi del coniuge e penso avvenga la stessa cosa viceversa. Quanto conta questo aspetto nella vita di coppia, sembrerebbe in buona parte, certo non per tutti, ma in alcuni casi, si. Si ingrassa, si invecchia, viene a mancare spesso la gonna più corta, la calza a rete, l'atteggiamento, la cura di se stassi, il sesso. Ci si pone dall'altra parte della barricata quando avviene il patatrac? cioè, ci si chiede in cosa ho sbagliato in cosa sono venuto/a meno? è sempre colpa di chi ci sta accanto? ed inoltre, avete notato che dopo un tradimento, l'uomo o la donna riprendono stranamente ad Riavere maggiormente cura di se stessi.


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da alcuni passaggi di un'altra discussione. Alcuni tradimenti, da parte degli uomini, stando appunto alla lettura, avvengono perchè le proprie donne non sono più sexy ed interessanti agli occhi del coniuge e penso avvenga la stessa cosa viceversa. Quanto conta questo aspetto nella vita di coppia, sembrerebbe in buona parte, certo non per tutti, ma in alcuni casi, si. Si ingrassa, si invecchia, viene a mancare spesso la gonna più corta, la calza a rete, l'atteggiamento, la cura di se stassi, il sesso. Ci si pone dall'altra parte della barricata quando avviene il patatrac? cioè, ci si chiede in cosa ho sbagliato in cosa sono venuto/a meno? è sempre colpa di chi ci sta accanto? ed inoltre, avete notato che dopo un tradimento, l'uomo o la donna riprendono stranamente ad Riavere maggiormente cura di se stessi.



Ciao Lui,

la cura verso me stessa, non ha praticamente mai mutato. 
E neanche nel mio compagno ... una cosa, alla quale, ci dedicavamo con piacere. 
Lo trovo fondamentale, che non lo si faccia in funzione o per piacere a qualcuno,
ma perché fa perte di sé, di una cura che si dedica a se stessi ... e non sto parlando 
di esagerazioni, fissazioni ecc. normale ... 

secondo me, quando una coppia è sveglia ... non esiste, che ci si unisce di meno,
che la routine prenda il sopravvento, che quello o quell'altro ... siamo noi, e solo noi,
che formiamo il tutto. Che poi avvenga un tradimento ... ok ... ogni caso è singolare. 

Sexy? Una parola che non esisteva nel nostro vocabolario. 
Ma mi diceva spesso, persino quando la bimba era piccola e dopo una nottata ... 
quanto sei bella ... che vuoi, ogni scarrafone non è bello solo a mamma sua ... 

sienne


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

però ci sono donne, oggettivamente, che una volta sposate e raggiunto, faccio un esempio, i 40 anni, si lasciano andare, mettono su pancetta, si trascurano, magari per altri innumerevoli pensieri ed allora può capitere, non dovrebbe ma.... che il compagno sposti un po lo sguardo. Adesso diranno in tanti, se c'è l'amore .................. etc etc


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> però ci sono donne, oggettivamente, che una volta sposate e raggiunto, faccio un esempio, i 40 anni, si lasciano andare, mettono su pancetta, si trascurano, magari per altri innumerevoli pensieri ed allora può capitere, non dovrebbe ma.... che il compagno sposti un po lo sguardo. Adesso diranno in tanti, se c'è l'amore .................. etc etc



Ciao Lui,

non so, fino a che punto sia una questione estetica ... 
Se così fosse, lo trovo triste ... sinceramente. 
Cioè, se sei sveglio ... e anche il tuo compagno, si cresce assieme, 
pur rimanendo degli essere individuali e autonomi. 

Voglio dire, anzi, andando direttamente nella pratica,
una coppia sveglia, non ha un calo che perdura ... 
ricerca quel corpo ... e quel corpo si lascia ricercare ... 
Ma il tutto è un insieme che si colloca poi anche nel quotidiano. 

Come stando in cucina ... la carota, la puoi cucinare in tanti modi,
ma anche no ... sta un po' al cuoco essere ingeniosi e curiosi ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> però ci sono donne, oggettivamente, che una volta sposate e raggiunto, faccio un esempio, i 40 anni, si lasciano andare, mettono su pancetta, si trascurano, magari per altri innumerevoli pensieri ed allora può capitere, non dovrebbe ma.... che il compagno sposti un po lo sguardo. Adesso diranno in tanti, se c'è l'amore .................. etc etc


Posso dire che su questo non sono d'accordo.
Un conto è trascurarsi un conto è il fisico che cambia
Non riesco a pensare di desiderare meno un uomo di cui sono innamorata solo perchè cambia il suo aspetto.
Mio marito negli anni è stato magro, leggermente in sovrappeso, poi in sovrappeso e poi di nuovo con qualche chiletto (pochi) in più. Non ricordo mutamenti nel mio desiderio.
Desidero/avo lui, non riesco a pensare che un cambiamento fisico possa alterare la mia percezione di lui.

Credo che il discorso dell'aspetto valga, non sempre (non per me) nella voglia di conoscere una persona, nel vederla e nel desiderarla. Poi subentra davvero di tutto
Se mio marito mi tradisse perchè trova una più magra, più figa di me direi che non ho perso molto.


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

io infatti non parlo di cambiamento, con quello non possiamo fare altro che convivere o un patto con il diavolo: parlo proprio di trascuratezza, dove quella fisica iniziale si trasforma anche in altro, purtroppo. 

poi, è difficili rimediare.


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> io infatti non parlo di cambiamento, con quello non possiamo fare altro che convivere o un patto con il diavolo: parlo proprio di trascuratezza, dove quella fisica iniziale si trasforma anche in altro, purtroppo.
> 
> poi, è difficili rimediare.



Ciao Lui

si, ma la trascuratezza, per portare con se dei cambiamenti,
non è una cosa che avviene una o due volte ... ma per un periodo lungo. 
E tu, come compagno, che fai? Guardi? Aspetti? Non ti chiedi? Non vai da lei?
Non parli per chiedere come mai? ... È tutto un insieme ... 

sienne


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lui
> 
> si, ma la trascuratezza, per portare con se dei cambiamenti,
> non è una cosa che avviene una o due volte ... ma per un periodo lungo.
> ...


e cosa fai: vai e le dici " amore ti stai trascurando, come mai? e se magari fosse, se una persona si trascura non lo nota, facci caso, è coem se si perdesse l'amore per se stessi, figurati per chi ti sta accanto. Non te ne frega nulla di nulla. Non pensi?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> io infatti non parlo di cambiamento, con quello non possiamo fare altro che convivere o un patto con il diavolo: parlo proprio di trascuratezza, dove quella fisica iniziale si trasforma anche in altro, purtroppo.
> 
> poi, è difficili rimediare.


Prima ho pensato che scherzassi.
Poi ho pensato a una provocazione.
Poi ho capito che dici sul serio.
Confondi la causa con l'effetto.
La trascuratezza di sé è un effetto di trascuratezza da parte degli altri. Una forma depressiva. Un grido d'aiuto. O il segno di una stanchezza del vivere in quella relazione in cui ci si percepisce non accettati.
In effetti se poi il desiderio dipende da qualche chilo, dalle calze a rete, da tacchi o trucco (non per nulla il trucco si chiama trucco) vuol dire che anche quel che c'era prima era un trucco, una piccola cosa che si aveva creduto fosse una cosa vera e grande. 
L'intuizione di questo tradimento è il dolore più grande. Non sono mai stata amata, amava i miei trucchi.


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> e cosa fai: vai e le dici " amore ti stai trascurando, come mai? e se magari fosse, se una persona si trascura non lo nota, facci caso, è coem se si perdesse l'amore per se stessi, figurati per chi ti sta accanto. Non te ne frega nulla di nulla. Non pensi?



Ciao Lui

certo. 
ma te ne accorgi subito. 
non dopo che ha preso 20 kg ... 
ed è più grigia della cenere ... 

e se è come riporti tu ... si parla, si cerca di scoprire ... e se è una depressione,
si cura e si cerca il perché ... perché è una espressione chiara, molto chiara ... 
che qualcosa non va, ma proprio non va ... qualcosa l'ha portata a trascurarsi ... 
e se il compagno non se ne accorge ... ciò parla anche un po' per se ...
e se se ne accorge, e ha interesse a lei ... la prende per mano, e si vede cosa non va ... 
non pensi?

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da alcuni passaggi di un'altra discussione. Alcuni tradimenti, da parte degli uomini, stando appunto alla lettura, avvengono perchè le proprie donne non sono più sexy ed interessanti agli occhi del coniuge e penso avvenga la stessa cosa viceversa. Quanto conta questo aspetto nella vita di coppia, sembrerebbe in buona parte, certo non per tutti, ma in alcuni casi, si. Si ingrassa, si invecchia, viene a mancare spesso la gonna più corta, la calza a rete, l'atteggiamento, la cura di se stassi, il sesso. Ci si pone dall'altra parte della barricata quando avviene il patatrac? cioè, ci si chiede in cosa ho sbagliato in cosa sono venuto/a meno? è sempre colpa di chi ci sta accanto? ed inoltre, avete notato che dopo un tradimento, l'uomo o la donna riprendono stranamente ad Riavere maggiormente cura di se stessi.


Non ho tradito ma posso dirti che per quanto mi riguarda un mio distacco dal mio compagno capita non tanto relativamente all'aspetto fisico quanto ad altri aspetti nella vita di coppia, il sesso si è importante. Il patatrac avviene quando non si riesce più a trovare nessun punto d'incontro, ci si guarda e non ci si "vede" più, i motivi possono essere molteplici compresi quelli che hai elencato, a me è capitato di non aver più nulla da dire come se ogni argomento fosse esaurito .. Di solito in questa fase si inizia il distacco che porta alla conclusione del rapporto, eh si hai ragione dopo la fine di un rapporto ci prendiamo cura di noi stessi  sia fisicamente che psicologicamente una specie di rinnovamento :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (8 Gennaio 2014)

La bellezza conta e pure molto. E' quella che inizialmente si guarda, non è essenziale. Non è essenziale per tutti ( forse, e vorrei vedere questi tutti. Se ci chiama bellezza, oggettivamente piace e se la bellezza piace vuol dire che è bello, chiaro? :singleeye: ) 

Poi, certo, quello che si ha dentro conquista nel tempo, ma la bellezza è sempre quella che si nota e si cerca inizialmente, o esiste il colpo di fulmine? vabbè se esiste sto scrivendo "al solito cazzate". 

Di solito ci si sposa con una persona che piace, e non sto parlando di una persona bella, solo che piace. nel tempo questa si trascura. E i soliti diranno, ma la bellezza non conta! conta quello che ci sta dentro e la storia dietro e dentro questa coppia. Ma come mai prima questa persona che si trascura non si trascurava anche prima? e qua ci sta l'inghippo e la fine di quello che ho scritto.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prima ho pensato che scherzassi.
> Poi ho pensato a una provocazione.
> Poi ho capito che dici sul serio.
> Confondi la causa con l'effetto.
> ...


A volte non è così
A volte è invece un sentirsi arrivate
Credo che sia questo anche quello a cui si riferisce Lui


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da alcuni passaggi di un'altra discussione. Alcuni tradimenti, da parte degli uomini, stando appunto alla lettura, avvengono perchè le proprie donne non sono più sexy ed interessanti agli occhi del coniuge e penso avvenga la stessa cosa viceversa. Quanto conta questo aspetto nella vita di coppia, sembrerebbe in buona parte, certo non per tutti, ma in alcuni casi, si. Si ingrassa, si invecchia, viene a mancare spesso la gonna più corta, la calza a rete, l'atteggiamento, la cura di se stassi, il sesso. Ci si pone dall'altra parte della barricata quando avviene il patatrac? cioè, ci si chiede in cosa ho sbagliato in cosa sono venuto/a meno? è sempre colpa di chi ci sta accanto? ed inoltre, avete notato che dopo un tradimento, l'uomo o la donna riprendono stranamente ad Riavere maggiormente cura di se stessi.



Non ci ho riflettuto molto, ma non penso sia un fattore determinante.

Alla fine è una scusa, come tante altre, nè più nè meno.

Ok, oggettivamente una bella donna ben tenuta è più bella di una donna brutta e ciabattona.

Ma è VERO che quando ami l'oggetto del tuo amore è il più desiderabile del mondo... e se cambia, al massimo mi preoccupo del perchè, non del fatto che non mi eccita più... eccitarmi, mi eccita sempre... perchè è il suo odore, sapore, sguardo, tocco.
Una tutona, i capelli scarmigliati, tutto odoroso di letto tiepido... che meraviglia...

Una fonte di tentazione tutta in tiro, maschio o femmina che sia, sarà golosa di per sè, non tanto perchè paragonata al coniuge.
Il "paragone", se avviene, è globale... routine contro novità, adrenalina contro tranquillità...

Leggiamo anche di donne e uomini belli e in forma, traditi. E magari pure con amanti invece "normali" o addirittura nella coda bassa della gaussiana.

E in quel caso, il tradito dirà -e l'abbiamo letto qui- "e si è andato a mettere con quella ciofeca! Capirei con una/o più bello/a di me, ma così è peggio!"


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prima ho pensato che scherzassi.
> Poi ho pensato a una provocazione.
> Poi ho capito che dici sul serio.
> Confondi la causa con l'effetto.
> ...


Ecco visto che c'è sempre sta parola di mezzo?


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La bellezza conta e pure molto. E' quella che inizialmente si guarda, non è essenziale. Non è essenziale per tutti ( forse, e vorrei vedere questi tutti. Se ci chiama bellezza, oggettivamente piace e se la bellezza piace vuol dire che è bello, chiaro? :singleeye: )
> 
> Poi, certo, quello che si ha dentro conquista nel tempo, ma la bellezza è sempre quella che si nota e si cerca inizialmente, o esiste il colpo di fulmine? vabbè se esiste sto scrivendo "al solito cazzate".
> 
> Di solito ci si sposa con una persona che piace, e non sto parlando di una persona bella, solo che piace. nel tempo questa si trascura. E i soliti diranno, ma la bellezza non conta! conta quello che ci sta dentro e la storia dietro e dentro questa coppia. Ma come mai prima questa persona che si trascura non si trascurava anche prima? e qua ci sta l'inghippo e la fine di quello che ho scritto.



Ciao

si, ma la bellezza, sta nell'occhio dell'osservatore ... 
quello che piace a te, non per forza deve piacere anche a Lui ... 

poi tutto il resto ... 

sienne


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La bellezza conta e pure molto. E' quella che inizialmente si guarda, non è essenziale. Non è essenziale per tutti ( forse, e vorrei vedere questi tutti. Se ci chiama bellezza, oggettivamente piace e se la bellezza piace vuol dire che è bello, chiaro? :singleeye: )
> 
> Poi, certo, quello che si ha dentro conquista nel tempo, ma la bellezza è sempre quella che si nota e si cerca inizialmente, o esiste il colpo di fulmine? vabbè se esiste sto scrivendo "al solito cazzate".
> 
> Di solito ci si sposa con una persona che piace, e non sto parlando di una persona bella, solo che piace. nel tempo questa si trascura. E i soliti diranno, ma la bellezza non conta! conta quello che ci sta dentro e la storia dietro e dentro questa coppia. Ma come mai prima questa persona che si trascura non si trascurava anche prima? e qua ci sta l'inghippo e la fine di quello che ho scritto.


come tuo solito sei stato confusionario, ma chiaro.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La bellezza conta e pure molto. E' quella che inizialmente si guarda, non è essenziale. Non è essenziale per tutti ( forse, e vorrei vedere questi tutti. Se ci chiama bellezza, oggettivamente piace e se la bellezza piace vuol dire che è bello, chiaro? :singleeye: )
> 
> Poi, certo, quello che si ha dentro conquista nel tempo, ma la bellezza è sempre quella che si nota e si cerca inizialmente, o esiste il colpo di fulmine? vabbè se esiste sto scrivendo "al solito cazzate".
> 
> Di solito ci si sposa con una persona che piace, e non sto parlando di una persona bella, solo che piace. nel tempo questa si trascura. E i soliti diranno, ma la bellezza non conta! conta quello che ci sta dentro e la storia dietro e dentro questa coppia. Ma come mai prima questa persona che si trascura non si trascurava anche prima? e qua ci sta l'inghippo e la fine di quello che ho scritto.


che la prima cosa che colpisce una persona sia la bellezza sono d'accordo. Che mi basta poco per non vedere più la bellezza se dietro non c'è molto altro anche
Se penso ai motivi per cui ho sposato mio marito la bellezza non sta davvero ai primi posti e non perchè sia brutto ma perchè ha altre qualità che fanno passare l'aspetto fisico come secondario..


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> però ci sono donne, oggettivamente, che una volta sposate e raggiunto, faccio un esempio, i 40 anni, si lasciano andare, mettono su pancetta, si trascurano, magari per altri innumerevoli pensieri ed allora può capitere, non dovrebbe ma.... che il compagno sposti un po lo sguardo. Adesso diranno in tanti, se c'è l'amore .................. etc etc


Se c'è l'amore .... Scherzo e viceversa direi in quanto a panza forse son più gli uomini a metterla su ... Però resto dell'idea che solo l'aspetto fisico non possa far crollare tutto, c'è sempre dell'altro in fondo in fondo


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da alcuni passaggi di un'altra discussione. Alcuni tradimenti, da parte degli uomini, stando appunto alla lettura, avvengono perchè le proprie donne non sono più sexy ed interessanti agli occhi del coniuge e penso avvenga la stessa cosa viceversa. Quanto conta questo aspetto nella vita di coppia, sembrerebbe in buona parte, certo non per tutti, ma in alcuni casi, si. Si ingrassa, si invecchia, viene a mancare spesso la gonna più corta, la calza a rete, l'atteggiamento, la cura di se stassi, il sesso. Ci si pone dall'altra parte della barricata quando avviene il patatrac? cioè, ci si chiede in cosa ho sbagliato in cosa sono venuto/a meno? è sempre colpa di chi ci sta accanto? ed inoltre, avete notato che dopo un tradimento, l'uomo o la donna riprendono stranamente ad Riavere maggiormente cura di se stessi.


Si ma sono tutte cagate...
Invecchia lei
ma invecchio anch'io no?

Io penso che agli effetti di una vera vita assieme la gonna corta le calze ecc..ecc..ecc...
siano tutte cagate....

O che stress diomio
Una deve passare la vita ad essere seducente per il suo compagno?

Ma vi rendete conto o no?

Si ho ben visto mia moglie prendersi maggiormente cura di sè...
Ma dopo un anno passato in un certo modo...

Ciò non è dovuto a fattori esterni, ma interni....

Una sottilissima forma di egoismo...
Sottraggo tempo agli altri e ho più tempo per curare me stessa...


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

tengo a precisare che la discussione non riguarda la mia vita di coppia.

NON SIA MAI CHE QUALCUNO PENSASSE.......

buon proseguimento.


----------



## Lui (8 Gennaio 2014)

continuo a dire che non parlo di invecchiamento ma: la donna ad un primo incontro è trascurata? perchè non mantenere questo aspetto curato anche negli anni?


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> io infatti non parlo di cambiamento, con quello non possiamo fare altro che convivere o un patto con il diavolo: parlo proprio di trascuratezza, dove quella fisica iniziale si trasforma anche in altro, purtroppo.
> 
> poi, è difficili rimediare.


Ah be se tocchi l'altra sfera  quella mentale e psicologica allora certo cambia molto che ti ritrovi accanto una persona che non conosci


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> continuo a dire che non parlo di invecchiamento ma: la donna ad un primo incontro è trascurata? perchè non mantenere questo aspetto curato anche negli anni?



Ciao

tu, ti sei curato negli anni?

bene, io per ora mi curo ancora,
quando smetterò ... ti dirò ... 

hai persistenza? ... potresti aspettare assai ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> A volte non è così
> A volte è invece un sentirsi arrivate
> Credo che sia questo anche quello a cui si riferisce Lui


Arrivate dove? A potersi guardare e non piacersi?
Arrivate a potersi strafogare di cotechino e polenta? Se si cerca cotechino e polenta è perché in quello si cerca consolazione. 
O gli obesi sono dei viziosi o dei suicidi in tempi lunghi?
Faccio l'esempio dell'obeso perché evidente.
Vale per tutto.
Non stiamo parlando di attrici che hanno mantenuto quell'aspetto da primo piano di 6m x4m con una fatica estrema ma di persone normali che si sono presentate curate come piaceva a loro sentirsi.
Non credo che neanche Lui intendesse di scoprire che il colorito dopo la doccia non è perfettamente dorato e vellutato come con il fondotinta.


----------



## lunaiena (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da alcuni passaggi di un'altra discussione. Alcuni tradimenti, da parte degli uomini, stando appunto alla lettura, avvengono perchè le proprie donne non sono più sexy ed interessanti agli occhi del coniuge e penso avvenga la stessa cosa viceversa. Quanto conta questo aspetto nella vita di coppia, sembrerebbe in buona parte, certo non per tutti, ma in alcuni casi, si. Si ingrassa, si invecchia, viene a mancare spesso la gonna più corta, la calza a rete, l'atteggiamento, la cura di se stassi, il sesso. Ci si pone dall'altra parte della barricata quando avviene il patatrac? cioè, ci si chiede in cosa ho sbagliato in cosa sono venuto/a meno? è sempre colpa di chi ci sta accanto? ed inoltre, *avete notato che dopo un tradimento, l'uomo o la donna riprendono stranamente ad Riavere maggiormente cura di se stessi*.


anche dopo la vedovanza


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> continuo a dire che non parlo di invecchiamento ma: la donna ad un primo incontro è trascurata? perchè non mantenere questo aspetto curato anche negli anni?



Bè al primo incontro cerchi sempre di farti vedere al meglio no?
Ma pure la prima volta he incontri il tuo possibile futuro capo... etc etc

Parlo per me ch sono pigra e certe cose non mi divertono particolarmente. Farmi tutta bella tirata, se non è sostenuto da una GROSSA voglia, mi pesa. Amo andare in giro comoda e senza trucco. La crema idratante... uff...

Quindi. Tenersi SEMPRE in tiro necessita tempo, voglia, energia, costanza.

Al di là di questi aspetti... bè, nei periodi in cui stavo peggio, mi vedevi andare in giro con maglioni bucati messi al contrario.
Sì, concordo con Brunetta, la scarsa cura di sè può essere collegata con una certa fatica di vivere e insoddisfazione di sè generale.

Ah... mi ricordo anche di un periodo in cui il mio ex mi faceva sentire particolarmente rifiutata... a un certo punto, non riuscivo più a guardarmi allo specchio... neppure per lavarmi i denti, non sopportavo più di vedere la mia immagine.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> anche dopo la vedovanza


Beh le donne...
Ma credimi ci sono dei vedovi uomini
che conosco io che si sono ridotti a barboni
Altri vagano per i bar come bambini smarriti...

Invece si ho conosciuto vedove risorte....

Non a caso si dice Vedova allegra...


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La bellezza conta e pure molto. E' quella che inizialmente si guarda, non è essenziale. Non è essenziale per tutti ( forse, e vorrei vedere questi tutti. Se ci chiama bellezza, oggettivamente piace e se la bellezza piace vuol dire che è bello, chiaro? :singleeye: )
> 
> Poi, certo, quello che si ha dentro conquista nel tempo, ma la bellezza è sempre quella che si nota e si cerca inizialmente, o esiste il colpo di fulmine? vabbè se esiste sto scrivendo "al solito cazzate".
> 
> Di solito ci si sposa con una persona che piace, e non sto parlando di una persona bella, solo che piace. nel tempo questa si trascura. E i soliti diranno, ma la bellezza non conta! conta quello che ci sta dentro e la storia dietro e dentro questa coppia. Ma come mai prima questa persona che si trascura non si trascurava anche prima? e qua ci sta l'inghippo e la fine di quello che ho scritto.


Diffido dei belli ...in questo sono molto "razzista" :mrgreen: Uno bello deve dimostrarmi tanto se vuole avere la mia attenzione se no tendo a snobbarlo e quando snobbo mi diverto ( ahimè ) :mrgreen: No la bellezza nell'uomo per me conta poco una percentuale trascurabile ... Capisco che per un uomo non sia così


----------



## lunaiena (8 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh le donne...
> Ma credimi ci sono dei vedovi uomini
> che conosco io che si sono ridotti a barboni
> Altri vagano per i bar come bambini smarriti...
> ...



Ma infatti 
a me che me ne frega degli uomini...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ma infatti
> a me che me ne frega degli uomini...


Quando hai me...
Vero cara?


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> tengo a precisare che la discussione non riguarda la mia vita di coppia.
> 
> NON SIA MAI CHE QUALCUNO PENSASSE.......
> 
> buon proseguimento.


  Non avevo dubbi però se proprio lo devi ehm evidenziare ...ok :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La bellezza conta e pure molto. E' quella che inizialmente si guarda, non è essenziale. Non è essenziale per tutti ( forse, e vorrei vedere questi tutti. Se ci chiama bellezza, oggettivamente piace e se la bellezza piace vuol dire che è bello, chiaro? :singleeye: )
> 
> Poi, certo, quello che si ha dentro conquista nel tempo, ma la bellezza è sempre quella che si nota e si cerca inizialmente, o esiste il colpo di fulmine? vabbè se esiste sto scrivendo "al solito cazzate".
> 
> Di solito ci si sposa con una persona che piace, e non sto parlando di una persona bella, solo che piace. nel tempo questa si trascura. E i soliti diranno, ma la bellezza non conta! conta quello che ci sta dentro e la storia dietro e dentro questa coppia. *Ma come mai prima questa persona che si trascura non si trascurava anche prima? e qua ci sta l'inghippo e la fine di quello che ho scritto*.


Appunto.
Come diceva Sienne, perché non ci sono stati *interventi amorosi* per capire perché si alzava di notte per svuotare il frigo, non si lavava o non si sistemava i capelli?
Se è un figlio, un fratello, una madre a trascurarsi li si guarda con disgusto o ci si chiede come sta?


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> anche dopo la vedovanza


Vero :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Arrivate dove? A potersi guardare e non piacersi?
> Arrivate a potersi strafogare di cotechino e polenta? Se si cerca cotechino e polenta è perché in quello si cerca consolazione.
> O gli obesi sono dei viziosi o dei suicidi in tempi lunghi?
> Faccio l'esempio dell'obeso perché evidente.
> ...



Parliamo di trascuratezza e per trascuratezza io intendo sciatteria.
ho visto colleghe che prima di sposarsi, nell'epoca del "sono al mondo per cuccare" erano tirate ogni giorno in maniera quasi asfissiante. Ora sono sposate due figli e sono cambiate totalmente. Parlo di abbigliamente trucco ecc ecc
Sui chili in più non mi esprimo. 
Passo giornate a sentire commenti di donne che portano la 38/40 e notano tutti gli aumenti di peso di ogni donna che gli passa davanti. ho la nausea. Che tristezza
Scusa l'ultima parte forse è OT


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Diffido dei belli ...in questo sono molto "razzista" :mrgreen: Uno bello deve dimostrarmi tanto se vuole avere la mia attenzione se no tendo a snobbarlo e quando snobbo mi diverto ( ahimè ) :mrgreen: No la bellezza nell'uomo per me conta poco una percentuale trascurabile ... Capisco che per un uomo non sia così



Oh finalmente! Posso copiare questo intervento e tenermelo per quando affronto questo argomento
E' esattamente il mio pensiero
Se posso approvo


----------



## lunaiena (8 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quando hai me...
> Vero cara?


:blee::blee::blee:


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parliamo di trascuratezza e per trascuratezza io intendo sciatteria.
> ho visto colleghe che *prima di sposarsi*, nell'epoca del "sono al mondo per cuccare" erano tirate ogni giorno in maniera quasi asfissiante. Ora sono *sposate due figli *e sono cambiate totalmente. Parlo di abbigliamente trucco ecc ecc
> Sui chili in più non mi esprimo.
> Passo giornate a sentire commenti di donne che portano la 38/40 e notano tutti gli aumenti di peso di ogni donna che gli passa davanti. ho la nausea. Che tristezza
> Scusa l'ultima parte forse è OT



Ehm, ma è... normale!
Cara, tuo marito, come padre, ne hai sempre parlato bene, e anche come collaboratore in casa...

Ma penso a me, che vabbè che non sono mai stata una amante del tiraggio, però una volta avuta Fra e lavorando, facendo la spesa, cucinando, lavando, pulendo casa, stando sempre dietro a lei di notte, portandola al nido... dai...

Se avevo 5 minuti li passavo a riposare o a leggere un libro...

Oddio, vedo signore, madri, tutte perfette. Non so come vivono. E magari, loro davvero davvero si piacciono così. Forse le tue colleghe lo facevano, in effetti, non perchè era una espressione della loro personalità, ma come "biglietto da visita". Bo.

Però una madre che si veste ogni giorno da "sono al mondo per cuccare" mi fa un pochino strano.. :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Oh finalmente! Posso copiare questo intervento e tenermelo per quando affronto questo argomento
> E' esattamente il mio pensiero
> Se posso approvo


:up: Non  tanto per l'approvazione ma per la concordanza del concetto


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parliamo di trascuratezza e per trascuratezza io intendo sciatteria.
> ho visto colleghe che prima di sposarsi, nell'epoca del "sono al mondo per cuccare" erano tirate ogni giorno in maniera quasi asfissiante. Ora sono sposate due figli e sono cambiate totalmente. Parlo di abbigliamente trucco ecc ecc
> Sui chili in più non mi esprimo.
> Passo giornate a sentire commenti di donne che portano la 38/40 e notano tutti gli aumenti di peso di ogni donna che gli passa davanti. ho la nausea. Che tristezza
> Scusa l'ultima parte forse è OT


Beh erano un po' esagerate prima, magari.
Chi in casa sta col tacco 12 (io manco fuori, mai ) e vestita sexy? Solo le mamme diciottenni con figli dodicenni della pubblicità :carneval:


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ehm, ma è... normale!
> Cara, tuo marito, come padre, ne hai sempre parlato bene, e anche come collaboratore in casa...
> 
> Ma penso a me, che vabbè che non sono mai stata una amante del tiraggio, però una volta avuta Fra e lavorando, facendo la spesa, cucinando, lavando, pulendo casa, stando sempre dietro a lei di notte, portandola al nido... dai...
> ...



Ciao Nau,

ok ... piccolo chiarimento, per me ... 

cosa si intende esattamente, con curarsi ... ???

Cioè, la mia vita, nonostante tante cose, ha ritmi alti ... 
Ma come curare, intendo ... doccia, crema, mettere assesto i capelli ... 
a volte un po' di trucco, rossetto sempre, vestiti puliti e curati ... 
e poi vaiiiiii ... solo due volte a settimana alla sera, il mio compagno 
mi acchiappava e mi faceva le unghie ... fissa sua ... 

ma il resto, se sei abile ... in 10 Minuti sei pronta ... 
e sei curata e fresca ... 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Nau,
> 
> ok ... piccolo chiarimento, per me ...
> 
> ...


Bè, in effetti non so esattamente cosa ognuna di noi intende per "curarsi".
La tua lista, per me, è perfetta.

Al momento, non la seguo


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ehm, ma è... normale!
> Cara, tuo marito, come padre, ne hai sempre parlato bene, e anche come collaboratore in casa...
> 
> Ma penso a me, che vabbè che non sono mai stata una amante del tiraggio, però una volta avuta Fra e lavorando, facendo la spesa, cucinando, lavando, pulendo casa, stando sempre dietro a lei di notte, portandola al nido... dai...
> ...


Cioè secondo te è normale che una donna passi dal tacco 12 gonna, camicia, vestitino a hoogan jeans e maglioncino di lana costantemente?
Cioè ti agghindi per cuccare e quando sei arrivata (questo intendevo) ti dimentichi di tutto?
Non sto parlando in casa o quando vai a fare la spesa, parlo di ufficio. io non ho modificato il mio abbigliamento da prima del matrimonio a dopo. Ma non per mio marito, o per altri uomini ma per me stessa. Anzi con gli anni forse ho raffinato un pochino il modo di vestirmi e truccarmi
Dopodichè le domeniche in pigiama o tuta, un mollettone in testa e un buon libro non me le faccio mancare


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cioè secondo te è normale che una donna passi dal tacco 12 gonna, camicia, vestitino a hoogan jeans e maglioncino di lana costantemente?
> Cioè ti agghindi per cuccare e quando sei arrivata (questo intendevo) ti dimentichi di tutto?
> Non sto parlando in casa o quando vai a fare la spesa, parlo di ufficio. io non ho modificato il mio abbigliamento da prima del matrimonio a dopo. Ma non per mio marito, o per altri uomini ma per me stessa. Anzi con gli anni forse ho raffinato un pochino il modo di vestirmi e truccarmi
> Dopodichè le domeniche in pigiama o tuta, un mollettone in testa e un buon libro non me le faccio mancare



Quel cambiamento drastico mi dice che magari, non era nelle loro corde.
Io non riuscirei a farlo per una settimana sola, figuriamoci... 

Ma le trovi cmq in ordine e pulite, o sono a pezzi tipo straccione?


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cioè secondo te è normale che una donna passi dal tacco 12 gonna, camicia, vestitino a hoogan jeans e maglioncino di lana costantemente?
> Cioè ti agghindi per cuccare e quando sei arrivata (questo intendevo) ti dimentichi di tutto?
> Non sto parlando in casa o quando vai a fare la spesa, parlo di ufficio. io non ho modificato il mio abbigliamento da prima del matrimonio a dopo. Ma non per mio marito, o per altri uomini ma per me stessa. Anzi con gli anni forse ho raffinato un pochino il modo di vestirmi e truccarmi
> Dopodichè le domeniche in pigiama o tuta, un mollettone in testa e un buon libro non me le faccio mancare


BRAVA :up:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cioè secondo te è normale che una donna passi dal tacco 12 gonna, camicia, vestitino a hoogan jeans e maglioncino di lana costantemente?
> Cioè ti agghindi per cuccare e quando sei arrivata (questo intendevo) ti dimentichi di tutto?
> Non sto parlando in casa o quando vai a fare la spesa, parlo di ufficio. io non ho modificato il mio abbigliamento da prima del matrimonio a dopo. Ma non per mio marito, o per altri uomini ma per me stessa. Anzi con gli anni forse ho raffinato un pochino il modo di vestirmi e truccarmi
> Dopodichè le domeniche in pigiama o tuta, un mollettone in testa e un buon libro non me le faccio mancare


Urca una in jeans e maglia e scarpe basse è una trascurata?


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Bè, in effetti non so esattamente cosa ognuna di noi intende per "curarsi".
> La tua lista, per me, è perfetta.
> 
> Al momento, non la seguo



Ciao cara,

ritornerai a seguirla ... 

ah, ceretta ... quella allo zucchero, fa molto meno male. 
vado, me la fanno e in mezz'ora ho finito ... e dura più di un mese ... 

ho provato più volte a fare lo shugaring da sola. funziona bene,
ma frega un casino di tempo ... e si fa tanto casino ... non rende tanto. 

sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao cara,
> 
> ritornerai a seguirla ...
> 
> ...



Lametta... sono tornata alla lametta... vabbè :smile:


----------



## lunaiena (8 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Nau,
> 
> ok ... piccolo chiarimento, per me ...
> 
> ...



Si 10 minuti bastano
ma non sono mai andata in giro con intenzione 
cuccare...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Quel cambiamento drastico mi dice che magari, non era nelle loro corde.
> Io non riuscirei a farlo per una settimana sola, figuriamoci...
> 
> Ma le trovi cmq in ordine e pulite, o sono a pezzi tipo straccione?



Belle e pulite certo.
Ma completamente diverse. Non lo so mi danno una sensazione strana. Non mi riesco a spiegare


----------



## lunaiena (8 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Urca una in jeans e maglia e scarpe basse è una trascurata?


spero di no ...
Potrei sembrare pure una barbona oggi...


nel vero senso senso della parola ...non ho avuto il tempi
di togliermi i peli dal mento ...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Urca una in jeans e maglia e scarpe basse è una trascurata?



Va bè non mi spiego ok
Era per far capire il radicale cambiamento


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> spero di no ...
> Potrei sembrare pure una barbona oggi...
> 
> 
> ...


Tanto per chiarire oggi indosso jeans e una maglia con paperoga e una frase stampata e delle hoogan


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Si 10 minuti bastano
> ma non sono mai andata in giro con intenzione
> cuccare...



Ciao cara,

cuccare? 
e come ci si prepara, se si vuole cuccare ... ?

cioè ... va beh ... di montagna sono, 
devo un po' civilizzarmi si vede ... 

No caspita, non capisco tanto bene. 
Ci si mette di proposito alcune cose, tipo ... giusto, tipo?
Ogni gusto è differente ... perché rompersi la testa?

Il tuo va benissimo ... di sicuro ... 

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (8 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tanto per chiarire oggi indosso jeans e una maglia con paperoga e una frase stampata e delle hoogan


si ma le hoogan fanno figa non barbona...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Va bè non mi spiego ok
> Era per far capire il radicale cambiamento


Ma il radicale cambiamento (in questo senso) lo fa chi prima per insicurezza si metteva in tiro da battagli e poi, rassicurata (non arrivata) dall'apprezzamento torna a una sana semplicità di chi vive una vita vera fatta di mille impegni.


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il radicale cambiamento (in questo senso) lo fa chi prima per insicurezza si metteva in tiro da battagli e poi, rassicurata (non arrivata) dall'apprezzamento torna a una sana semplicità di chi vive una vita vera fatta di mille impegni.



Ciao 

beh, mi sembra chiaro, che con bimbi, non puoi metterti i tacchi.
cioè, un po' funzionale bisogna pur essere ... lì usi scarpe basse o di ginnastica. 
e ciò vale per tutto il resto ... cioè, come corri, se hai la gonna attillata? Non va ... 

sienne


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> si ma le hoogan fanno figa non barbona...



Ma ti prego....sono scarpe sportive. 
Me le hanno regalate non me le sarei mai comprate. 
Trovo davvero che non valga la pena


----------



## lunaiena (8 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao cara,
> 
> cuccare?
> e come ci si prepara, se si vuole cuccare ... ?
> ...



Anch'io sono montanara 
quindi molto più spartane ...


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il radicale cambiamento (in questo senso) lo fa chi prima per insicurezza si metteva in tiro da battagli e poi, rassicurata (non arrivata) dall'apprezzamento torna a una sana semplicità di chi vive una vita vera fatta di mille impegni.


Non sono d'accordo.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Mi sa che abbiamo deluso le aspettative di Lui. :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> beh, mi sembra chiaro, che con bimbi, non puoi metterti i tacchi.
> cioè, un po' funzionale bisogna pur essere ... lì usi scarpe basse o di ginnastica.
> ...



Mi sa che davvero non riesco a spiegarmi


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tanto per chiarire oggi indosso jeans e una maglia con paperoga e una frase stampata e delle hoogan


Carino  paperoga  Comunque anche io uso pantaloni comodi per il lavoro ( non sempre certo secondo gli impegni ) e anche pantaloni sportivi


----------



## lunaiena (8 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma ti prego....sono scarpe sportive.
> Me le hanno regalate non me le sarei mai comprate.
> Trovo davvero che non valga la pena


No non valgono il prezzi che hanno...


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che davvero non riesco a spiegarmi



Ciao

ok, se non è questo ... rimane, forse, quell'aria di fregarsene?
tanto, ho quello che volevo ... il resto non m'interessa?

io parto veramente dalla cura. 
poi puoi metterti quello che ti pare ... anche uno straccio, 
se quel giorno lo richiede. E se sei curata, tutto ti sta bene. 

Tu intendi perciò un'altra cosa ... 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma ti prego....sono scarpe sportive.
> Me le hanno regalate non me le sarei mai comprate.
> Trovo davvero che non valga la pena


Io adoro le samsonite ... Ci sto da dio


----------



## lunaiena (8 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi sa che davvero non riesco a spiegarmi



Ho capito il tuo discorso ...
ul fatto è che non ci si dovrebbe trascurare mai ...
l'abbigliamento è relativo se tutto il resto è posto ...


----------



## Hellseven (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Carino  paperoga  Comunque anche io uso pantaloni comodi per il lavoro ( non sempre certo secondo gli impegni ) e anche pantaloni sportivi


T'immagino in tailleur finto castigati, studiati per far intuire, seppur con qualche sprazzo visivo, le forme


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> T'immagino in tailleur finto castigati, studiati per far intuire, seppur con qualche sprazzo visivo, le forme


La smetti di sparire :smile: Vuoi che venga giù a Napoli a tirarti le orecchie ?


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2014)

*interessante*



farfalla ha detto:


> Tanto per chiarire oggi indosso jeans e una maglia con paperoga e una frase stampata e delle hoogan


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Ho capito il tuo discorso ...
> ul fatto è che non ci si dovrebbe trascurare mai ...
> l'abbigliamento è relativo se tutto il resto è posto ...


Sospetto.
Ho il sospetto che alcuni uomini (non dico Lui, poi non è neanche il suo caso personale) con curata intendano in tiro da battaglia, provocante da bunga.bunga.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> T'immagino in tailleur finto castigati, studiati per far intuire, seppur con qualche sprazzo visivo, le forme


Comunque no oggi sono in leggins neri, stivaletti grigi scamosciati e maglione grigio perla :smile: Ca messa collana poco costosa ma molto molto fashion :smile::smile:


----------



## Hellseven (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io adoro le samsonite ... Ci sto da dio


Concordo: da quando le ho scoperte non le mollo più.
Anche per il lavoro.
Come ho fatto a trascorrere anni con ai piedi scarpe inglesi di una durezza fine a se stessa e scarpe italiane di gran moda ma made al di fuori dei confini nazionali, non saprei.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sospetto.
> Ho il sospetto che alcuni uomini (non dico Lui, poi non è neanche il suo caso personale) con curata intendano in tiro da battaglia, provocante da bunga.bunga.


Va be per quello c'è l'intimo ... Giusto oggi ho fatto un salto da intimissimi


----------



## Hellseven (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Va be per quello c'è l'intimo ... Giusto oggi ho fatto un salto da intimissimi


ehm, ... ehm ... me ne vuoi parlare?


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Concordo: da quando le ho scoperte non le mollo più.
> Anche per il lavoro.
> Come ho fatto a trascorrere anni con ai piedi scarpe inglesi di una durezza fine a se stessa e scarpe italiane di gran moda ma made al di fuori dei confini nazionali, non saprei.


Peraltro per come son comode e carine valgono la spesa ... Inoltre la mia amica del negozio mi fa sconti expeciall anche fuori saldo :carneval:


----------



## Hellseven (8 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sospetto.
> Ho il sospetto che alcuni uomini (non dico Lui, poi non è neanche il suo caso personale) con curata intendano in tiro da battaglia, provocante da bunga.bunga.


Non mi giudicare male, ma mi credi se ti dico che il look di una donna è l'ultima cosa che guardo?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Va be per quello c'è l'intimo ... Giusto oggi ho fatto un salto da intimissimi


Coi saldi si prendono cose tremende.
Io son stata lì lì per prendere un reggiseno carno, poi mi sono accorta che c'era già un seno dentro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (8 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Coi saldi si prendono cose tremende.
> *Io son stata lì lì per prendere un reggiseno carno, poi mi sono accorta che c'era già un seno dentro *:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mò me la devi spiegare questa


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Va be per quello c'è l'intimo ... Giusto oggi ho fatto un salto da intimissimi


Io ho acceso un mutuo


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Non mi giudicare male, ma mi credi se ti dico che il look di una donna è l'ultima cosa che guardo?


Ti credo.
Però la discussione inizia sulla trascuratezza ma poi nessuna va in giro da battaglia e neppure in ciabatte e bigodini e allora di cosa si parla?


----------



## Sole (8 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cioè secondo te è normale che una donna passi dal tacco 12 gonna, camicia, vestitino a hoogan jeans e maglioncino di lana costantemente?
> Cioè ti agghindi per cuccare e quando sei arrivata (questo intendevo) ti dimentichi di tutto?
> Non sto parlando in casa o quando vai a fare la spesa, parlo di ufficio. io non ho modificato il mio abbigliamento da prima del matrimonio a dopo. Ma non per mio marito, o per altri uomini ma per me stessa. Anzi con gli anni forse ho raffinato un pochino il modo di vestirmi e truccarmi
> Dopodichè le domeniche in pigiama o tuta, un mollettone in testa e un buon libro non me le faccio mancare


A me è successo il contrario. Da ragazza ero semplice, un po' alternativa, oggi metto gonna e tacchi ogni giorno, anche per fare la spesa. Perchè in questa fase della mia vita mi sento più femminile e sto bene così.

Io credo che il modo di vestirsi o truccarsi rifletta anche molto le fasi della vita che si attraversano: c'è chi si sente a suo agio in jeans e chi sul tacco 12. La trascuratezza non sta tanto nell'abbigliamento, quanto nella scarsa attenzione che ci si dà in quanto persone autonome e indipendenti. Il lato negativo della vita familiare è che, in alcuni casi, tende a sfumare un po' i confini della propria individualità. Ci si percepisce a volte come parte di un tutto e si privilegiano le esigenze collettive rispetto a quelle individuali.
Trascurarsi, per me, include anche non ritagliarsi altri spazi se non quelli familiari. Non concedersi il piacere di fare cose che riguardano il proprio benessere psicofisico perchè lo si reputa meno importante del resto.
Da qui, per me, inizia la trascuratezza. Che poi prende varie forme e si riflette sull'aspetto esteriore.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> ehm, ... ehm ... me ne vuoi parlare?


Ok  Completino bluette in pizzo che dici ?!?! Sconto al 30% circa 40 euro


----------



## Hellseven (8 Gennaio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> A me è successo il contrario. Da ragazza ero semplice, un po' alternativa, *oggi metto gonna e tacchi ogni giorno*, anche per fare la spesa. Perchè in questa fase della mia vita mi sento più femminile e sto bene così.
> 
> Io credo che il modo di vestirsi o truccarsi rifletta anche molto le fasi della vita che si attraversano: c'è chi si sente a suo agio in jeans e chi sul tacco 12. La trascuratezza non sta tanto nell'abbigliamento, quanto nella scarsa attenzione che ci si dà in quanto persone autonome e indipendenti. Il lato negativo della vita familiare è che, in alcuni casi, tende a sfumare un po' i confini della propria individualità. Ci si percepisce a volte come parte di un tutto e si privilegiano le esigenze collettive rispetto a quelle individuali.
> Trascurarsi, per me, include anche non ritagliarsi altri spazi se non quelli familiari. Non concedersi il piacere di fare cose che riguardano il proprio benessere psicofisico perchè lo si reputa meno importante del resto.
> Da qui, per me, inizia la trascuratezza. Che poi prende varie forme e si riflette sull'aspetto esteriore.


Ti voglio proprio vedere quando nevica. A proposito, Buon Anno


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Coi saldi si prendono cose tremende.
> Io son stata lì lì per prendere un reggiseno carno, poi mi sono accorta che c'era già un seno dentro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Intendi Push UP doppio ? e no non ne posso usare se no arrivan prima le tette poi io  no questo è dell'ultima collezione e non ha Push UP


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> A me è successo il contrario. Da ragazza ero semplice, un po' alternativa, oggi metto gonna e tacchi ogni giorno, anche per fare la spesa. Perchè in questa fase della mia vita mi sento più femminile e sto bene così.
> 
> Io credo che il modo di vestirsi o truccarsi rifletta anche molto le fasi della vita che si attraversano: c'è chi si sente a suo agio in jeans e chi sul tacco 12. La trascuratezza non sta tanto nell'abbigliamento, quanto nella scarsa attenzione che ci si dà in quanto persone autonome e indipendenti. Il lato negativo della vita familiare è che, in alcuni casi, tende a sfumare un po' i confini della propria individualità. Ci si percepisce a volte come parte di un tutto e si privilegiano le esigenze collettive rispetto a quelle individuali.
> Trascurarsi, per me, include anche non ritagliarsi altri spazi se non quelli familiari. Non concedersi il piacere di fare cose che riguardano il proprio benessere psicofisico perchè lo si reputa meno importante del resto.
> Da qui, per me, inizia la trascuratezza. Che poi prende varie forme e si riflette sull'aspetto esteriore.


Tu porti il discorso di tante discussioni sempre su aspetti razionali profondi che mi sembrano ben al di là dell'argomento.
O forse non sono io in grado di coglierli.


----------



## Hellseven (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok  *Completino bluette in pizzo che dici *?!?! Sconto al 30% circa 40 euro


E che posso dire? :diavoletto::good:
Posso solo immaginare cose belle :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho acceso un mutuo


Anche io in realtà uso armai da qualche anno solo intimissimi, prima anche perla ma capperi costa un occhio


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> A me è successo il contrario. Da ragazza ero semplice, un po' alternativa, oggi metto gonna e tacchi ogni giorno, anche per fare la spesa. Perchè in questa fase della mia vita mi sento più femminile e sto bene così.
> 
> Io credo che il modo di vestirsi o truccarsi rifletta anche molto le fasi della vita che si attraversano: c'è chi si sente a suo agio in jeans e chi sul tacco 12. La trascuratezza non sta tanto nell'abbigliamento, quanto nella scarsa attenzione che ci si dà in quanto persone autonome e indipendenti. Il lato negativo della vita familiare è che, in alcuni casi, tende a sfumare un po' i confini della propria individualità. Ci si percepisce a volte come parte di un tutto e si privilegiano le esigenze collettive rispetto a quelle individuali.
> Trascurarsi, per me, include anche non ritagliarsi altri spazi se non quelli familiari. Non concedersi il piacere di fare cose che riguardano il proprio benessere psicofisico perchè lo si reputa meno importante del resto.
> Da qui, per me, inizia la trascuratezza. Che poi prende varie forme e si riflette sull'aspetto esteriore.


Mi trovi d'accordo su questo


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Intendi Push UP doppio ? e no non ne posso usare se no arrivan prima le tette poi io  no questo è dell'ultima collezione e non ha Push UP


Sì :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:dato che sembra che ce l'abbia già normalmente, l'acquisto d'impulso sarebbe stato un disastro.
Ma tu (voi) capite perché fanno quarte e quinte imbottite?


----------



## Hellseven (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche io in realtà uso armai da qualche anno solo intimissimi, prima anche perla ma capperi costa un occhio


Chedo scusa, io vivo in un' altra dimensione.
Mi spiegate la differenza tra intimi ed intimissimi? Grazie


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche io in realtà uso armai da qualche anno solo intimissimi, prima anche perla ma capperi costa un occhio


Io anche lovable e triumph


----------



## Hellseven (8 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:dato che sembra che ce l'abbia già normalmente, l'acquisto d'impulso sarebbe stato un disastro.
> *Ma tu (voi) capite perché fanno quarte e quinte imbottite?*


Tu provochi, sallo :up:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Chedo scusa, io vivo in un' altra dimensione.
> Mi spiegate la differenza tra intimi ed* intimissimi*? Grazie


Catena di negozi.
Non c'è da te?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Tu provochi, sallo :up:


Ma va là fa anche un po' mucca.


----------



## Hellseven (8 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Catena di negozi.
> Non c'è da te?


boh, credo di si ma proprio non saprei. M'informo, prometto


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Chedo scusa, io vivo in un' altra dimensione.
> Mi spiegate la differenza tra intimi ed intimissimi? Grazie


Ciao 

infatti ... prendo appunti ... uso solo Calida ... 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Chedo scusa, io vivo in un' altra dimensione.
> Mi spiegate la differenza tra intimi ed intimissimi? Grazie


Intimissimi è il brand ok aspe :  Questo è il colme.to intimissimi :smile: Intimi non esiste o almeno non credo ... Intimo è ciò che indossi sotto:smile:


----------



## Hellseven (8 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma va là fa anche un po' mucca.


So di essere lo stereotipo dell'adulto maschio con un edipo irrisolto ma davvero un seno rigoglioso mi provoca una sensazione di piacere che và al di la della mera eccitazione sessuale, mi fa felice in ogni senso.


----------



## Sole (8 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ti voglio proprio vedere quando nevica. A proposito, Buon Anno


Qui a Genova nevica proprio pochino... ma ricordo nevicate con la gonna, giuro 

Buon anno anche a te


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Tu provochi, sallo :up:


Io senza imbottite


----------



## sienne (8 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Catena di negozi.
> Non c'è da te?



Ciao

ohh ... e cosa s'intende con catena di negozi?
negozi specializzati in intimo o negozi che hanno anche altro ... 
ma sempre della stessa catena ... 
non so, tipo Migros e Calida ... 

sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:dato che sembra che ce l'abbia già normalmente, l'acquisto d'impulso sarebbe stato un disastro.
> Ma tu (voi) capite perché fanno quarte e quinte imbottite?


E che ne so  Se alzo ancora di più ndo vo ???!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (8 Gennaio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Qui a Genova nevica proprio pochino... *ma ricordo nevicate con la gonna,* giuro
> 
> Buon anno anche a te


  Ma non con i tacchi, condedimelo :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E che ne so  Se alzo ancora di più ndo vo ???!!!:mrgreen:


Si hanno difficoltà respiratorie :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E che ne so  Se alzo ancora di più ndo vo ???!!!:mrgreen:



:simy::tetterova e aggiornami :rotfl::amici:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si hanno difficoltà respiratorie :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma poi è brutto dai oggettivamente un Push UP doppio va bene per una seconda al limite una terza ma oltre cacchio no :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma poi è brutto dai oggettivamente un Push UP doppio va bene per una seconda al limite una terza ma oltre cacchio no :mrgreen:


Infatti non so perché li fabbrichino, come le mini taglia 50.
A meno che non servano a chi compra i sandaletti tacco 12 misura 44


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> :simy::tetterova e aggiornami :rotfl::amici:


Fabri un Push UP doppio ha un bello spessore ... :sonar:


----------



## Sole (8 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu porti il discorso di tante discussioni sempre su aspetti razionali profondi che mi sembrano ben al di là dell'argomento.
> O forse non sono io in grado di coglierli.


Un modo carino per dire che sono pallosa e fuori tema 

Brunetta, ho l'auto dal meccanico e prevedo almeno 300 euro di spesa, sono leggermente incarognita quindi un bel vafancù non te lo leva nessuno!


----------



## Hellseven (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fabri un Push UP doppio ha un *bello* spessore ... :sonar:


Mai aggettivo qualificativo fu più appropriato, mia cara :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Mai aggettivo qualificativo fu più appropriato, mia cara :smile:


Sciocco :mrgreen:


----------



## Hellseven (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sciocco :mrgreen:


:amici::kiss:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

:kiss::kiss:





Hellseven ha detto:


> :amici::kiss:


----------



## Sole (8 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma non con i tacchi, condedimelo :mrgreen:


Zeppetta di 7 cm... te lo concedo


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Un modo carino per dire che sono pallosa e fuori tema
> 
> Brunetta, ho l'auto dal meccanico e prevedo almeno 300 euro di spesa, sono leggermente incarognita quindi un bel vafancù non te lo leva nessuno!


No. Non dicevo che eri fuori tema che i temi sono, forse, spesso, meno profondi di quel che vedi tu.
Mi spiace per l'auto :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ohh ... e cosa s'intende con catena di negozi?
> negozi specializzati in intimo o negozi che hanno anche altro ...
> ...


https://it.intimissimi.com/


----------



## lunaiena (8 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sospetto.
> Ho il sospetto che alcuni uomini (non dico Lui, poi non è neanche il suo caso personale) con curata intendano in tiro da battaglia, provocante da bunga.bunga.


piu di alcuni...
ed io sospetto che tali(uomini) non si guardano mai allo specchio
cosa che se facessero scoprirebbero che al loro fianco hanno
di più di ciò che meritano


----------



## Sole (8 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> piu di alcuni...
> ed io sospetto che tali(uomini) non si guardano mai allo specchio
> cosa che se facessero scoprirebbero che al loro fianco hanno
> di più di ciò che meritano


Quant'è vero! Meriti un'approvazione, vedo se riesco a dartela


----------



## Brunetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> piu di alcuni...
> ed io sospetto che tali(uomini) non si guardano mai allo specchio
> cosa che se facessero scoprirebbero che al loro fianco hanno
> di più di ciò che meritano


Tu l'hai detto


----------



## Tubarao (8 Gennaio 2014)

[video=youtube;nx3J-M_u7Ok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nx3J-M_u7Ok[/video]

E che non se ne parli più.


----------



## Innominata (8 Gennaio 2014)

[HR][/HR]Ricordo che qualche tempo fa mi era capitato di bussare alla mia vicina di pianerottolo, una signora giovane con due bimbi, e almeno in due o tre occasioni era venuta ad aprirmi in pigiama alle sei del pomeriggio(non era malata). Dopo aver pensato che il pigiama con i pupazzetti era carino, avvertivo però un certo fastidio, un po' di pena. Sentivo come se facendo così volesse far finire presto la giornata, concludere spostando in avanti le ore attraverso l'abbigliamento. Mi da' fastidio quando mio marito mette il pigiama di pomeriggio, ma non perché sia propriamente trascurato: l'attrazione non può certo affidarsi a una mise cosiddetta confortevole. Quello che mi immalinconisce e' in qualche modo la decontestualizzazione delle ore, come se la scansione del tempo e la differenziazione dei contesti cadesse nell'indistinto e nell'informe. Il mondo si conosce per differenza, e quando non fa più differenza non hai tanta voglia di conoscere. Il look trascurato e' assai diverso da un look disinvolto, e parlo anche di look mentale, s'intende! Più che depressione vera e propria temo una perdita di charme delle ore, perché ci deve essere un'ora per tutto. Ma su una cosa non ho dubbi, la differenza la fa lo sguardo. No, non dico solo la luce dello sguardo, che conta e spesso dirime, ma anche, ahimè, quello che orienta lo sguardo, e cosa vede.


----------



## disincantata (8 Gennaio 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> anche dopo la vedovanza


:up::up::up:


----------



## disincantata (8 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Urca una in jeans e maglia e scarpe basse è una trascurata?



Meno male che esisti!

Io non ho una scarpa con tacco, l'unica che ho è di 3 cm e la uso malvolentieri le poche volte che vado in sala da ballo ad ascoltare mio marito, anzi, che andavo. Non so ballare e non mi interessa farlo.

Per scelta NON mi sono mai truccata. In compenso chiunque mi può trovare uguale alle sei del mattino ed all'una di notte.

Per il resto preferisco ora che non lavoro più e che tutti gli abiti eleganti li ho regalati e i pochi salvati sono da anni nell'armadio, jeans e magliette, raramente qualche abito particolare, eppure a qualcuno sono piaciuta anche in pantaloncini corti o copricostume e  ciabatte, perchè è proprio cosi che per anni mi ha vista.

Riguardo al curarsi dipende da cosa si intende. Doccia creme profumi biancheria intima curata, quelle sono credo cose normali per le donne, riguardo ai capelli se li hai come me ultrasottili ed elettrici, hai ben poco da domare, solo un buon taglio e una buona tinta.Truccarsi richiede tempo ed abilità, a volte chi lo fa e lo fa male peggiora il suo aspetto, ed in ogni caso penso sia normale che una donna che lavora ed ha figli da accompagnare prima a scuola, fatichi a trovare il tempo per truccarsi ogni santo giorno. Anche se chi ci tiene riesce a farlo. Io proprio no.
Ricordo come un incubo le corse che facevo per arrivare in orario in ufficio dopo averle lasciate a scuola, anche volendo non avrei trovato il tempo dopo la doccia e un pò di crema di fare altro. Mi è capitato di accorgermi che una bimba non aveva le scarpe ed ero già in portineria, una volta addirittura mi sono accorta in ascensore che non avevo indossato la gonna.


Poi guardiamo gli uomini, sono i primi loro in generale dopo il matrimonio ad impoltronirsi ed ingrassare, eppure anche con una pancia enorme catturano ragazzine. Qui la parità non l'avremo mai.

Non trovino gli uomini come scusa per tradire i kg in più della moglie, perchè tradiscono pure da fidanzati/e ed alla vigilia delle nozze e con la moglie incinta, o essendo incinta, insomma sono ben altre le motivazioni  per cui uomini e donne lo fanno.


----------



## Caciottina (8 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> [video=youtube;nx3J-M_u7Ok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nx3J-M_u7Ok[/video]
> 
> E che non se ne parli più.




Sto giustappunto leggendo il libro


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> però ci sono donne, oggettivamente, che una volta sposate e raggiunto, faccio un esempio, i 40 anni, si lasciano andare, mettono su pancetta, si trascurano, magari per altri innumerevoli pensieri ed allora può capitere, non dovrebbe ma.... che il compagno sposti un po lo sguardo. Adesso diranno in tanti,* se c'è l'amore .................. etc etc*


eh no.l'amore che dura va curato .
a parte il fatto che è un dovere e piacere individuale mantenersi in forma e a proprio agio e lo si fa normalmente a prescindere dal partner


----------



## Minerva (8 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Meno male che esisti!
> 
> Io non ho una scarpa con tacco, l'unica che ho è di 3 cm e la uso malvolentieri le poche volte che vado in sala da ballo ad ascoltare mio marito, anzi, che andavo. Non so ballare e non mi interessa farlo.
> 
> ...


ma certo. comunque vedo in giro molti più uomini che dopo i 40 si trascurano rispetto alle donne


----------



## disincantata (8 Gennaio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Ma non con i tacchi, condedimelo :mrgreen:



Conosco una signora del mio paese che non esce di casa senza tacchi a spillo, se nevica stivali sempre con tacchi altissimi. La chiamano 'la figurina'. 

Fa la sfilata al mattino ed al pomeriggio, caffè in pasticceria, trucco impeccabile, seno in mostra, almeno una 4°, e mentre ti parla guarda in giro se qualcuno la guarda. Non guarda mai negli occhi le persone che ha vicino. Sposata, figli, egocentrica ed ossessionata dal 'farsi guardare'. Abbigliamento sempre diverso per mesi e mesi.
Cose che vengo a sapere da mia figlia che la incrocia quotidianamente.

Anche a me, che interessa meno di niente la cosa, è venuta a raccontare che è andata dal ginecologo col perizoma e che sua figlia l'ha rimproverata. A me non verrebbe mai in mente di raccontare a mia figlia o ad altri che mutande indosso.

Comunque tacchi alti 365 giorni all'anno, trucco rifatto due volte al giorno, sfilata di moda quotidiana  in un paesino di poche anime.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Prendo spunto da alcuni passaggi di un'altra discussione. Alcuni tradimenti, da parte degli uomini, stando appunto alla lettura, avvengono perchè le proprie donne non sono più sexy ed interessanti agli occhi del coniuge e penso avvenga la stessa cosa viceversa. Quanto conta questo aspetto nella vita di coppia, sembrerebbe in buona parte, certo non per tutti, ma in alcuni casi, si. Si ingrassa, si invecchia, viene a mancare spesso la gonna più corta, la calza a rete, l'atteggiamento, la cura di se stassi, il sesso. Ci si pone dall'altra parte della barricata quando avviene il patatrac? cioè, ci si chiede in cosa ho sbagliato in cosa sono venuto/a meno? è sempre colpa di chi ci sta accanto? ed inoltre, avete notato che dopo un tradimento, l'uomo o la donna riprendono stranamente ad Riavere maggiormente cura di se stessi.


Penso che per tener concentrato (reciprocamente) i tre neuroni del piccolo cervello insediato nel organo sessuale del partner su se stesso, non c'è questo gran bisogno di fantasia, ma costanza. E poi anche solo relativamente. Per l'uomo magari è la partita di calcio, per la donna il mazzo di fiori. Basta che non vengono a mancare queste due cose e anche sotto continua a funzionare tutto. Non è una questione di bellezza, ma di desiderio.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2014)

Nessuna che parla del portamento.
Una che cammina come una papera 
se indossa i tacchi suscita ilarità.

Faccio un esempio
Io ho visto Farfalla camminare con gli stivali e il tacco.
Dubito seriamente che con le scarpette da ginnastica abbia lo stesso portamento.

Farfalla è una che sa adoperare i tacchi.

Non oso immaginare come sarebbero altre che ho visto con i tacchi....

Non oso...

ma tant'è...

Stesso discorso per le minigonne...
Se non hai le gambe giuste....
Inutile che fai la strafiga con la mini
Perchè susciti ilarità...

Idem per corsetti, guepiere e corpetti....

Occhio che non si finisca per assomigliare ad un arrosto con la rete...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> tengo a precisare che la discussione non riguarda la mia vita di coppia.
> 
> NON SIA MAI CHE QUALCUNO PENSASSE.......
> 
> buon proseguimento.


Ora penso che tu sia proprio in crisi


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Urca una in jeans e maglia e scarpe basse è una trascurata?


sgamata! :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma certo. comunque vedo in giro molti più uomini che dopo i 40 si trascurano rispetto alle donne


quoto  :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nessuna che parla del portamento.
> Una che cammina come una papera
> se indossa i tacchi suscita ilarità.
> 
> ...


vostro onore dissento se una sa "camminare" pure con le scarpette ci sa fa :smile: e se si hanno caviglie sottili e gamba affusolata puoi metterti la mini  pure con le superga o una guess:smile:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Gennaio 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> [HR][/HR]Ricordo che qualche tempo fa mi era capitato di bussare alla mia vicina di pianerottolo, una signora giovane con due bimbi, e almeno in due o tre occasioni era venuta ad aprirmi in pigiama alle sei del pomeriggio(non era malata). Dopo aver pensato che il pigiama con i pupazzetti era carino, avvertivo però un certo fastidio, un po' di pena. Sentivo come se facendo così volesse far finire presto la giornata, concludere spostando in avanti le ore attraverso l'abbigliamento. Mi da' fastidio quando mio marito mette il pigiama di pomeriggio, ma non perché sia propriamente trascurato: l'attrazione non può certo affidarsi a una mise cosiddetta confortevole. Quello che mi immalinconisce e' in qualche modo la decontestualizzazione delle ore, come se la scansione del tempo e la differenziazione dei contesti cadesse nell'indistinto e nell'informe. Il mondo si conosce per differenza, e quando non fa più differenza non hai tanta voglia di conoscere. Il look trascurato e' assai diverso da un look disinvolto, e parlo anche di look mentale, s'intende! Più che depressione vera e propria temo una perdita di charme delle ore, perché ci deve essere un'ora per tutto. Ma su una cosa non ho dubbi, la differenza la fa lo sguardo. No, non dico solo la luce dello sguardo, che conta e spesso dirime, ma anche, ahimè, quello che orienta lo sguardo, e cosa vede.


Quando viene a mancare la comunicazione allora sì che si creano un sacco di problemi.

Quando tuo marito si mette in pigiama il pomeriggio e a te non piace, ma non vuoi neanche fare polemische dove non sono, preparagli una camomilla calda con latte e miele, e porta anche il termometro per non lasciare dubbi. Insisti che beva e che si misuri la febbre. Non farti impressionare dai tentativi di elusione. Un sorrisino ti è permesso prima che ti allontani perché faccia quel che gli hai ordinato così gentilmente.

Come già detto altrove, le manie vanno troncate sul nascere. La comunicazione ha molte forme, e la migliore non è quella a parole, ma di fatti. Si mette in pigiama e tu credi che sia malato. Logico, no?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> vostro onore dissento se una sa "camminare" pure con le scarpette ci sa fa :smile: e se si hanno caviglie sottili e gamba affusolata puoi metterti la mini  pure con le superga o una guess:smile:


Bon tante non sanno camminare allora.
Ma guai a farglielo notare no?


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Quando viene a mancare la comunicazione allora sì che si creano un sacco di problemi.
> 
> Quando tuo marito si mette in pigiama il pomeriggio e a te non piace, ma non vuoi neanche fare polemische dove non sono, preparagli una camomilla calda con latte e miele, e porta anche il termometro per non lasciare dubbi. Insisti che beva e che si misuri la febbre. Non farti impressionare dai tentativi di elusione. Un sorrisino ti è permesso prima che ti allontani perché faccia quel che gli hai ordinato così gentilmente.
> 
> Come già detto altrove, le manie vanno troncate sul nascere. La comunicazione ha molte forme, e la migliore non è quella a parole, ma di fatti. Si mette in pigiama e tu credi che sia malato. Logico, no?


Stai tentando l'impossibile.
Tentar di fare ragionare una donna
come ragionerebbe un uomo.


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bon tante non sanno camminare allora.
> Ma guai a farglielo notare no?


bè si a meno che tu non voglia far collezione di ceffoni...meglio star zitti


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> bè si a meno che tu non voglia far collezione di ceffoni...meglio star zitti


Farò dei filmati.
Tanto è ora che certe donne
sbassino le alette.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Stai tentando l'impossibile.
> Tentar di fare ragionare una donna
> come ragionerebbe un uomo.


Io so che le donne lo sanno fare tanto bene da mandare su tutte le furie loro mariti. E' un consiglio che le ho dato proprio perché penso che si sia stufata della situazione e l'unico modo per raggiungere il cuore e anima dell'uomo è mettersi nei suoi panni e ragionare, anche solo per un attimo, a modo suo.

Io se voglio far ragionare una donna, faccio uguale. Ragiono su come avrebbe ragionata lei e le faccio passare cinque minuti di troppa attenzione


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Farò dei filmati.
> Tanto è ora che certe donne
> sbassino le alette.


cattivone :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io so che le donne lo sanno fare tanto bene da mandare su tutte le furie loro mariti. E' un consiglio che le ho dato proprio perché penso che si sia stufata della situazione e l'unico modo per raggiungere il cuore e anima dell'uomo è mettersi nei suoi panni e ragionare, anche solo per un attimo, a modo suo.
> 
> Io se voglio far ragionare una donna, faccio uguale. Ragiono su come avrebbe ragionata lei e le faccio passare cinque minuti di troppa attenzione


Dici il vero...
Mia moglie sa benissimo come mandarmi su tutte le furie...
Pensa se Oscuro conoscesse quel modo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Quando hai tempo e voglia pubblichi la mail dove mia moglie ti chiede di riammettermi al forum?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (8 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dici il vero...
> Mia moglie sa benissimo come mandarmi su tutte le furie...
> Pensa se Oscuro conoscesse quel modo...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Quando hai tempo e voglia pubblichi la mail dove mia moglie ti chiede di riammettermi al forum?


Non credo di averla più. Sono passati troppi anni e ho buttato via almeno 2 PC nel frattempo.


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non credo di averla più. Sono passati troppi anni e ho buttato via almeno 2 PC nel frattempo.



Ma allora ti ha scritto?
Lei nega...

Quindi mi mente....

Mi ha TRADITOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....

Pagherà....


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

Più vi leggo più mai come qyesta volta mi rendo conto di aver lasciato passare un pensiero che non mi appartiene. Mi spiace. Ne esco l'opposto di quello che sono e penso.


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

*Conte*

Grazie per l'osservazione. In effetti con le hoogan spesso inciampo e con i tacchi larghi mi sono procurata una distorsione che dopo 6 mesi non si è risolta


----------



## Tubarao (8 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie per l'osservazione. In effetti con le hoogan spesso inciampo e con i tacchi larghi mi sono procurata una distorsione che dopo 6 mesi non si è risolta


Ho visto cose che voi umani...........:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Gennaio 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ho visto cose che voi umani...........:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tu fatti un piattino di c...i tuoi ahahah


----------



## perplesso (8 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Conosco una signora del mio paese che non esce di casa senza tacchi a spillo, se nevica stivali sempre con tacchi altissimi. La chiamano 'la figurina'.
> 
> Fa la sfilata al mattino ed al pomeriggio, caffè in pasticceria, trucco impeccabile, seno in mostra, almeno una 4°, e mentre ti parla guarda in giro se qualcuno la guarda. Non guarda mai negli occhi le persone che ha vicino. Sposata, figli, egocentrica ed ossessionata dal 'farsi guardare'. Abbigliamento sempre diverso per mesi e mesi.
> Cose che vengo a sapere da mia figlia che la incrocia quotidianamente.
> ...


e marito che al 90% le fa le corna.  sono quasi disposto a scommetterci


----------



## lunaiena (8 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Conosco una signora del mio paese che non esce di casa senza tacchi a spillo, se nevica stivali sempre con tacchi altissimi. La chiamano 'la figurina'.
> 
> Fa la sfilata al mattino ed al pomeriggio, caffè in pasticceria, trucco impeccabile, seno in mostra, almeno una 4°, e mentre ti parla guarda in giro se qualcuno la guarda. Non guarda mai negli occhi le persone che ha vicino. Sposata, figli, egocentrica ed ossessionata dal 'farsi guardare'. Abbigliamento sempre diverso per mesi e mesi.
> Cose che vengo a sapere da mia figlia che la incrocia quotidianamente.
> ...


a parte tutto il pettegolezzo 
che differenza fa se dal ginecologo ci vai in 
perizoma , mutandoni , mutandine o senza ?
tanto prima di visitarti di fa spogliare dietro un paravento 
(almeno il mio) non è che devi fare uno spogliarello davanti a lui ...
Quando ti visita sei già nuda o sopra o sotto...
quindi mi pare una cazzata


----------



## contepinceton (8 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie per l'osservazione. In effetti con le hoogan spesso inciampo e con i tacchi larghi mi sono procurata una distorsione che dopo 6 mesi non si è risolta


Ti confesso di non sapere minimamente che cosa siano le hoogan...
Sono le scarpe da palombaro che portano le ragazzine?

Ah ecco...
Forse avrò detto a una...

ma che scarpe indossi....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (8 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti confesso di non sapere minimamente che cosa siano le hoogan...
> Sono le scarpe da palombaro che portano le ragazzine?
> 
> Ah ecco...
> ...


Scusa ma a me viene troppo da ridere a pensarti che fai il bullo in piazza!


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Più vi leggo più mai come qyesta volta mi rendo conto di aver lasciato passare un pensiero che non mi appartiene. Mi spiace. Ne esco l'opposto di quello che sono e penso.



Ciao Farfalla,

sinceramente, non mi sono fatta proprio nessuna idea,
anzi, pensavo che precisassi, perché mi sembra chiaro,
che non ci si è capiti ... e mi sembrerebbe strano, pensare
quello che tu pensi ... che si pensi ... no, no ... non credo proprio ... 

sienne


----------



## PresidentLBJ (9 Gennaio 2014)

quintina ha detto:


> Scusa ma a me viene troppo da ridere a pensarti che fai il bullo in piazza!


A mE un po' mEnO. Matusa del kasso di un Konte. *​*Brtt rompikoglioni!


----------



## Lui (9 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sospetto.
> Ho il sospetto che alcuni uomini (non dico Lui, poi non è neanche il suo caso personale) con curata intendano in tiro da battaglia, provocante da bunga.bunga.


no, non è il mio caso perchè ho preso spunto dalla discussione di circe.

ho visto che avete scritto parecchio. provo a leggere qualcosa.


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2014)

Ragazzina ha detto:


> A mE un po' mEnO. Matusa del kasso di un Konte. *​*Brtt rompikoglioni!


eccola:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2014)

Lui apre un 3D chiaro, dove la traccia da seguire è la differenza di attenzioni che uno dei due nella coppia, o magari entrambi  nel tempo perdono, nel curarsi. Ora per curarsi a parere mio s'intende un po tutto, biancheria intima, vestiti, curarsi soprattutto quando stai col compagno/a, capelli trucco e via discorrendo, ma anche e comunque togliendo alcuni degli esempi se uno dei due non si curava in quello scritto sopra ma anche in altro e nuovamente anche no! :sonar: 

In sostanza chi si conosce inizialmente ha un suo stile una sua cura personale che col tempo Lui denuncia, viene a mancare. 

Io se ho ben capito il tema, concordo con Lui, credo che con il tempo tante persone cambiano notevolmente, l'esempio che mi viene da scrivere è quello che mi fa vedere le persone che conosco, che mi stanno molto vicine, che, a casa col partner hanno un certo tipo di aspetto,mentre invece uscendo cominciano a cambiare e curarsi l'aspetto. Ora se questo esempio unito ad altri viene messo nel contesto del tema, ne esce fuori probabilmente una riflessione dove porta chi ha continuato a curarsi sempre a notare atteggiamenti che non vengono più espressi per chi hai accanto ma soltanto per figura sociale di bell'aspetto e di facciata, e chi osserva e nota questo non credo ne possa rimanere contento. 

E comunque, capisco che la bellezza che s'intende, cioè quella dove si è magri, ben vestiti tirati a lucido ecc ecc possa stonare quando seriamente si ama e si ama per quello che la persona è dentro, ma ciò non toglie che essere belli fuori e belli dentro non sia l'ottimale o quasi, soprattutto se questo si mantiene nel tempo per se stessi e per chi hai vicino. 

Parlo di me. Ho 25 anni atletico curato ecc ecc mi sposo in queste condizioni descritte, col tempo cambio, divento più grasso, diciamo una decina di chili in più, non curo più il mio aspetto soprattutto a casa dove mi stravacco in pigiama e vestaglia, per uscire idem, sempre un pantalone o quasi, e camicia o maglietta..... 

Ora, io non mi vedo cambiare in quel modo descritto sopra, primo per me, e dopo per mia moglie. D'altronde è a lei che devo piacere oltre che a me, quindi mi curo, non ingrasso nè mi stravacco nel divano soddisfatto del tutto. Posso essere lo stesso soddisfatto se continuo a piacermi e piacere curandomi, di sicuro non sarei soddisfatto nel caso contrario. Questo vale per me, sia chiaro, ognuno espone quello che è e a cui crede.


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2014)

determinante anche la parte che riguarda l'umore, la voglia di giocare ,la curiosità di vivere e l'appetito intellettuale.
una sciatteria di questo tipo non viene facilmente compensata con calze a rete e rossetti


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> eccola:rotfl:


Chi Irene alias noemi alias........ :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Gennaio 2014)

Mi pare che la discussione abbia diversi livelli.

Uno, il più "leggero" è semplicemente, cosa si intende per "curati". Ma si può tranquillamente dribblare dicendo che può essere "mantenere più o meno le stesse abitudini di vestiario e cura di sè che si avevano quando si è cominciato il rapporto".

Il secondo livello è, se un drastico peggioramento nella cura di sè possa essere concausa di un tradimento

Il terzo livello è, se questo ipotetico drastico cambio di cura di se stessi sia imputabile solo alla "pigrizia", se quindi sia una "colpa" -per quanto lieve- verso la coppia, o se sia un sintomo di un malessere, e se il compagno/a debba quindi essere presente e farsi qualche domanda e agire, invece di osservare passivamente e mugugnare.

Per il secondo punto, ho già detto la mia.. no. Ovvero sì. Ovvero, sarà un motivo tirato fuori dal traditore, ma sarà una scusa come tante altre. In effetti, si tradisce con amanti più giovani, o più vecchie, più belle o meno belle. 

Nel secondo punto, secondo me dipende. Oltre un certo punto di "degrado" la responsabilità è di entrambi, secondo me. Anche senza tirare in ballo depressioni & co, immagino le due scene seguenti:

Lui a lei "ma non ti curi mai... ormai mi sembri una pensionata, ma fatti bella qualche volta!"
Lei -punta sul vivo e sentendosi giudicata- ma insomma ho il lavoro la casa i figli bla bla... e tu invece pensi che... e non mi aiuti mai bla bla

Lui a lei: "cara, andiamo a cena fuori venerdì? chiamo la nonna/babysitter e ce ne andiamo fuori... c'è quell'abito rosso che ti dona così tanto, mi piacerebbe da morire fare i fidanzatini al ristorante..."
Lei, contenta del pensiero del marito, acconsente con piacere. O cmq, anche se non ne vede il motivo, premia l'impegno del marito ad organizzare tutot da solo accontentandolo.
E quel venerdì, constatando come è bella e come il marito la guarda sistemata così caruccia, magari il giorno dopo sceglie quel tailleur con lo spacco un pò più pronunciato invece che il pantalone supercastigato, perchè si sente tutta esuberante invece che il solito grigiore...


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Meno male che esisti!
> 
> Io non ho una scarpa con tacco, l'unica che ho è di 3 cm e la uso malvolentieri le poche volte che vado in sala da ballo ad ascoltare mio marito, anzi, che andavo. Non so ballare e non mi interessa farlo.
> 
> ...



Ciao disincantata

Certo. Ma, per quello che ho visto, vi può essere una differenza tra la donna che lavora e la casalinga. 
La donna che lavora, già solo per forza di cose, si prepara. Certo, chi più chi meno, ma non se lo può 
proprio permettere, di spuntare come le pare. Mentre la casalinga, può dare anche precedenza ad altro,
prima di sistemarsi. O sistemarsi alla meno peggio ... tanto, nessuno la vede e la giudica. Qui, credo,
si possa infiltrare piano piano come un'abitudine ... e così anche nella percezione di se stessi ... 
che inizia ad essere come normale. E se nessuno dice mai niente ... 
E c'è anche, chi preferisce stare quei dieci minuti più allungo sotto il piumone ... 
e si fa la doccia, alla russa ... solo profumo, se ... 

Però, la cura ... ha un suo significato profondo un po' in tutto. 
È la vita che va curata ... proprio le piccole cose ... 
E se ciò viene a mancare ... subentra piano piano trascuratezza. 

Il mio compagno ed io ... ci tenevamo molto a certe cose ... 
lui ci tiene sempre a farsi "bello e profumanto", anche di domenica, anche se dopo va a fare sport,
o lavori in giardino o quel che sia ... così anche io ... è un rituale ... in tutto.
Nel gioco, nel cucinare, nel preparare la tavola, nel avere belle lenzuola, nel toccarsi ... 


sienne


----------



## Lui (9 Gennaio 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> In sostanza chi si conosce inizialmente ha un suo stile una sua cura personale che col tempo Lui denuncia, viene a mancare.
> 
> Io se ho ben capito il tema, concordo con Lui, credo che con il tempo tante persone cambiano notevolmente, l'esempio che mi viene da scrivere è quello che mi fa vedere le persone che conosco, che mi stanno molto vicine, che, a casa col partner hanno un certo tipo di aspetto,mentre invece uscendo cominciano a cambiare e curarsi l'aspetto. Ora se questo esempio unito ad altri viene messo nel contesto del tema, ne esce fuori probabilmente una riflessione dove porta chi ha continuato a curarsi sempre a notare atteggiamenti che non vengono più espressi per chi hai accanto ma soltanto per figura sociale di bell'aspetto e di facciata, e chi osserva e nota questo non credo ne possa rimanere contento.
> 
> ...





Minerva ha detto:


> determinante anche la parte che riguarda l'umore, la voglia di giocare ,la curiosità di vivere e l'appetito intellettuale.
> una sciatteria di questo tipo non viene facilmente compensata con calze a rete e rossetti


è quello che intendevo.  l'imbruttirsi, in tutto, è sinonimo di disinteresse verso se stessi, figuriamoci verso chi ci sta accanto. Se la compagnia/o che un tot di anni fa mi ha conosciuto ed apprezzato per determinate doti, caratteristiche, una volta che queste vengono a mancare verrà a mancare quello che era l'interesse iniziale e di conseguenza potrebbe capitare di ricercare le stesse qualità in altri.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> è quello che intendevo.  l'imbruttirsi, in tutto, è sinonimo di disinteresse verso se stessi, figuriamoci verso chi ci sta accanto. Se la compagnia/o che un tot di anni fa *mi ha conosciuto ed apprezzato per determinate doti, caratteristiche, una volta che queste vengono a mancare verrà a mancare quello che era l'interesse iniziale e di conseguenza potrebbe capitare di ricercare le stesse qualità in altri*.



Ok, ma nelle doti e caratteristiche mi devi mettere, oltre al modo fantastico in cui cammina, anche il suo spirito, la sua intelligenza, la bontà del suo cuore, o la sua caparbietà...
Se ci si limita all'aspetto fisico, lo hai detto anche tu, è un pò superficiale come discorso...

E ribadisco, ma perchè vengono a mancare quelle caratteristiche? Non mi sembra realistico attribuire il cambiamento solo a una persona. Si vive in due, si condivide in due, mi sembra assurdo pensare che quel cambiamento avvenga indipendentemente dall'altro.


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> è quello che intendevo.  l'imbruttirsi, in tutto, è sinonimo di disinteresse verso se stessi, figuriamoci verso chi ci sta accanto. Se la compagnia/o che un tot di anni fa mi ha conosciuto ed apprezzato per determinate doti, caratteristiche, una volta che queste vengono a mancare verrà a mancare quello che era l'interesse iniziale e di conseguenza potrebbe capitare di ricercare le stesse qualità in altri.



Ciao Lui,

si, ma la cosa nell'insieme ... non avviene mai dall'oggi al domani ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> è quello che intendevo.  l'imbruttirsi, in tutto, è sinonimo di disinteresse verso se stessi, figuriamoci verso chi ci sta accanto. Se la compagnA/o che un tot di anni fa mi ha conosciuto ed apprezzato per determinate doti, caratteristiche, una volta che queste vengono a mancare verrà a mancare quello che era l'interesse iniziale e di conseguenza potrebbe capitare di ricercare le stesse qualità in altri.


:carneval:


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok, ma nelle doti e caratteristiche mi devi mettere, oltre al modo fantastico in cui cammina, anche il suo spirito, la sua intelligenza, la bontà del suo cuore, o la sua caparbietà...
> Se ci si limita all'aspetto fisico, lo hai detto anche tu, è un pò superficiale come discorso...
> 
> E ribadisco, ma perchè vengono a mancare quelle caratteristiche? Non mi sembra realistico attribuire il cambiamento solo a una persona. Si vive in due, si condivide in due, mi sembra assurdo pensare che quel cambiamento avvenga indipendentemente dall'altro.



Ciao Nau,

 ... quoto ... e se posso finalmente, ti approvo ... 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (9 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> determinante anche la parte che riguarda l'umore, la voglia di giocare ,la curiosità di vivere e l'appetito intellettuale.
> una sciatteria di questo tipo non viene facilmente compensata con calze a rete e rossetti


Probabilmente quello che tu hai scritto è primario  rapportato e conseguenziale a retroscene come calze a reti rossetti ecc ecc. Sempre che questi siano le basi iniziali che si avevano.


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> è quello che intendevo.  l'imbruttirsi, in tutto, è sinonimo di disinteresse verso se stessi, figuriamoci verso chi ci sta accanto. Se la compagnia/o che un tot di anni fa mi ha conosciuto ed apprezzato per determinate doti, caratteristiche, una volta che queste vengono a mancare verrà a mancare quello che era l'interesse iniziale e di conseguenza potrebbe capitare di ricercare le stesse qualità in altri.


in verità ci si dovrebbe evolvere e affinare quelle qualità.
con onestà però possiamo dire che "gli sguardi verso altri" la maggior parte delle volte hanno semplicemente cause di ricerca di novità e noia interiore che più che dall'altro scaturisce da noi stessi.


----------



## Lui (9 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok, ma nelle doti e caratteristiche mi devi mettere, oltre al modo fantastico in cui cammina, anche il suo spirito, la sua intelligenza, la bontà del suo cuore, o la sua caparbietà...
> Se ci si limita all'aspetto fisico, lo hai detto anche tu, è un pò superficiale come discorso...
> 
> E ribadisco, ma perchè vengono a mancare quelle caratteristiche? Non mi sembra realistico attribuire il cambiamento solo a una persona. Si vive in due, si condivide in due, mi sembra assurdo pensare che quel cambiamento avvenga indipendentemente dall'altro.


vabè, non riesco proprio a spiegarmi. pazienza.
non è solo l'aspetto fisico, che non è il cambiamento dovuto all'età, è l'insieme dei fattori. se prima si guardava insieme la tv abbracciati sul divano, il cambiamento sta nel non vederla più, se prima si andava a letto inisme, dopo la tv, il cambiamento sta nell'andare a letto ciascuno per i cazzi propri e magari uno dei due in pigiamamone di flanella, se prima si faceva colazione insieme, adesso uno va al bar l'altro rimane solo a casa, se prima nessuno ruttava a tavola oggi può darsi che lui, si sbraghi e mancando di quel minimo di rispetto verso di lei lo faccia ad ogni fine pasto. ci si è o no imbruttiti? a parte la panza da camionista e il culo flaccido. Per non parlare delle cene romantiche, del cinema, della lettura comune di un libro, di una visita al luna park, roba di altri tempi che non esistono più..


----------



## Caciottina (9 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> è quello che intendevo.  l'imbruttirsi, in tutto, è sinonimo di disinteresse verso se stessi, figuriamoci verso chi ci sta accanto. Se la compagnia/o che un tot di anni fa mi ha conosciuto ed apprezzato per determinate *doti, caratteristiche*, una volta che queste vengono a mancare verrà a mancare quello che era l'interesse iniziale e di conseguenza potrebbe capitare di ricercare le stesse qualità in altri.


non e' corretto. la bellezza cambia, se vogliamo dire cosi, l'aspetto cambia...
ma non credo doti e caratteristiche, a meno che per caratteristiche tu non intenda la bellezza fisica.
in genere sono cose che restano.


----------



## Nausicaa (9 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> vabè, non riesco proprio a spiegarmi. pazienza.
> non è solo l'aspetto fisico, che non è il cambiamento dovuto all'età, è l'insieme dei fattori. se prima si guardava insieme la tv abbracciati sul divano, il cambiamento sta nel non vederla più, se prima si andava a letto inisme, dopo la tv, il cambiamento sta nell'andare a letto ciascuno per i cazzi propri e magari uno dei due in pigiamamone di flanella, se prima si faceva colazione insieme, adesso uno va al bar l'altro rimane solo a casa, se prima nessuno ruttava a tavola oggi può darsi che lui, si sbraghi e mancando di quel minimo di rispetto verso di lei lo faccia ad ogni fine pasto. ci si è o no imbruttiti? a parte la panza da camionista e il culo flaccido. Per non parlare delle cene romantiche, del cinema, della lettura comune di un libro, di una visita al luna park, roba di altri tempi che non esistono più..



Ok, è un discorso più ampio e più comprensibile, e condivisibile.
Quella non è mancanza di cura di sè, ma mancanza di cura della coppia, ed è, secondo me, una colpa.

Ma di nuovo, questa deriva, è davvero imputabile solo a uno? Se sì, e se non c'è riscontro al tentativo di dialogo dell'altro... guarda, do la mia benedizione per il tradimento per iscritto.
Ma sono casi rari. In genere, la responsabilità è di entrambi... non credi?


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> vabè, non riesco proprio a spiegarmi. pazienza.
> non è solo l'aspetto fisico, che non è il cambiamento dovuto all'età, è l'insieme dei fattori. se prima si guardava insieme la tv abbracciati sul divano, il cambiamento sta nel non vederla più, se prima si andava a letto inisme, dopo la tv, il cambiamento sta nell'andare a letto ciascuno per i cazzi propri e magari uno dei due in pigiamamone di flanella, se prima si faceva colazione insieme, adesso uno va al bar l'altro rimane solo a casa, se prima nessuno ruttava a tavola oggi può darsi che lui, si sbraghi e mancando di quel minimo di rispetto verso di lei lo faccia ad ogni fine pasto. ci si è o no imbruttiti? a parte la panza da camionista e il culo flaccido. Per non parlare delle cene romantiche, del cinema, della lettura comune di un libro, di una visita al luna park, roba di altri tempi che non esistono più..



Ciao

si, questo lo si è capito, penso. 

ma giustamente ... sono in due, che non si curano più l'un dell'altro. 
e prendere ciò come "scusa" per tradire, è ridicolo, ma proprio alla massima potenza. 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2014)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ok, è un discorso più ampio e più comprensibile, e condivisibile.
> Quella non è mancanza di cura di sè, ma mancanza di cura della coppia, ed è, secondo me, una colpa.
> 
> Ma di nuovo, questa deriva, è davvero imputabile solo a uno? Se sì, e se non c'è riscontro al tentativo di dialogo dell'altro... guarda, do la mia benedizione per il tradimento per iscritto.
> Ma sono casi rari. In genere, la responsabilità è di entrambi... non credi?





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si, questo lo si è capito, penso.
> 
> ...


Concordo con entrambe in tutto quello che hanno scritto come pure Minerva.
Poi son spiegazioni a posteriori perché l'intervento potrebbe essere simpatico e propositivo (come ha scritto Nausicaa) o anche più diretto e profondo e sollecito e intimo visto che non si sta parlando del vicino di casa ma della persona con la quale si ha il rapporto più intimo che si può avere.
Se poi guardo i casi di cui ho avuto esperienza diretta, compreso il mio, era evidente il contrario. Era il tradito sempre curato, brillante e propositivo e il traditore trascurato come aspetto, apatico e meno attraente proprio come persona con impegni, interessi, argomenti. Forse perché interessi ne aveva altri


----------



## sienne (9 Gennaio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo con entrambe in tutto quello che hanno scritto come pure Minerva.
> Poi son spiegazioni a posteriori perché l'intervento potrebbe essere simpatico e propositivo (come ha scritto Nausicaa) o anche più diretto e profondo e sollecito e intimo visto che non si sta parlando del vicino di casa ma della persona con la quale si ha il rapporto più intimo che si può avere.
> Se poi guardo i casi di cui ho avuto esperienza diretta, compreso il mio, era evidente il contrario. Era il tradito sempre curato, brillante e propositivo e il traditore trascurato come aspetto, apatico e meno attraente proprio come persona con impegni, interessi, argomenti. *Forse perché interessi ne aveva altri*



Ciao Bruni

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ... :up:


sienne


----------



## Minerva (9 Gennaio 2014)

è fondamentale non trascurarsi mai da nessun punto di vista ..ma è palese che questo non offre nessuna garanzia sulla questione tradimento.
nel mio piccolo punto all'unicità che mi rende esclusiva pur nel peggioramento (XD) dell'età e se proprio devo invecchiare cercherò di farlo in allegria.
di giovani e belle è pieno il mondo di moglie bizzarra ce n'è solo una:singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (9 Gennaio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> è fondamentale non trascurarsi mai da nessun punto di vista ..ma è palese che questo *non offre nessuna garanzia sulla questione tradimento.*
> nel mio piccolo punto all'unicità che mi rende esclusiva pur nel peggioramento (XD) dell'età e se proprio devo invecchiare cercherò di farlo in allegria.
> *di giovani e belle è pieno il mondo di moglie bizzarra ce n'è solo una*:singleeye:



sottoscrivo: minerva, hai interpretato benissimo il mio pensiero

lo so sembro paracula, ma arrivo sempre quando avete già scritto presto e bene


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Gennaio 2014)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma sono tutte cagate...
> *Invecchia lei
> ma invecchio anch'io no?
> 
> ...


quando va di culo, sì:smile:. Mai dimenticare che quella è una fortuna.


----------



## lolapal (11 Gennaio 2014)

Salto a piè pari tutte le diciotto (!) pagine di post per riportare semplicemente la mia esperienza: io e Marito ancora ci guardiamo negli occhi, stiamo abbracciati e ci teniamo mano nella mano come abbiamo sempre fatto.
Lui ha perso tutti i capelli e tutti e due negli anni abbiamo perso e acquistato peso e poi riperso. Per non parlare di come il corpo cambia dopo la gravidanza.
Il desiderio non è mai venuto meno, neanche una volta... eppure entrambe abbiamo sentito l'impulso di guardarci intorno, ci siamo fatti tentare...

Camminiamo ancora mano nella mano e vogliamo ancora farlo, non so spiegare il perché... l'unica cosa che mi viene in mente è la trasparenza e la condivisione... ma è sempre soggettivo...


----------

